# Canon DSLR recording format?



## TenaciousTins (Apr 6, 2012)

Great idea for a subsection of this!!! 

Anyway...I have successfully shot many videos with my T1i and edited and saved them via Windows Live Movie Maker. However, just recently, no matter what I do, the videos have these horrid blips of lines and color and, well, here's a good example of it:






The audio is not affected, and I can view the video normally on my camera or when it is in WLMM being edited...or in Quicktime. But it does not save clear at all. The files are saved in .mov which just sucks...do you know if there is another format I can save them in? I don't have money to get a converter or any of that stuff and honestly I'm puzzled as to why it isn't working.

The only clue I have at this moment is that the trouble started when I left for vacation and was editing them on my laptop...so the laptop may be void of a driver, though I have updated codecs and drivers that I thought were necessary. I am still on vacation so can't test it on my main machine. But I never had an issue with my home machine. Am I missing something here?


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 6, 2012)

You could save them as .mpg or .avi. The .avi files are rather large, however. 

There are also online converters that convert the video online and then you download it. Or you can download RealPlayer. It has a free converter that converts from and to most mainstream formats.

To be honest, all versions of Windows Movie Maker that I've used have problems with encoding and output. The video you put into it just doesn't look the same when it spits out the finished file. Sometimes it's minor, like little blitches between transitions, but sometimes it does weird things or crashes. WMM is a program that Windows DID NOT want include, and so I think there were some corners cut while the software was being developed.

.mov is also one of those formats used mostly by Quicktime and Apple, so it couldn't even be loaded into the original WMM. WLMM apparently supports it, but I'm not sure if it's AS compatible at .wmv or .mpg files. If that makes send.


----------



## Kolia (Apr 15, 2012)

I use the Miro converter to encode quickly, with no editing, my video files.

Get it here:  Participatory Culture Foundation - PCF - Open-source video tools for a better world.

It's pretty simple and straight forward.


----------



## bscenefilms (May 2, 2012)

In Hollywood, this open source converter is widely used: Squared 5 - MPEG Streamclip video converter for Mac and Windows


----------

